# So on .902, are the ROMs compatible?



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Preferably Eclipse, since that's the ROM I prefer?


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, check out the new 2.1 from 2/7/12 on www.eclipserom.com


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Here you go, on the latest pages you will find the discussion on 902 compatibility.

http://eclipserom.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8&sid=bc882f081d16ef9af2f7d3378045adf1


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

What about Kinetx1.0?


----------



## bigbabys (Sep 1, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> What about Kinetx1.0?


I'm concerned about this as well. It would appear that whoever was supposed to pick up maintence of Th3ory roms is a no show. Which leaves us only 3 major custom roms for the Bionic. I love my phone, but with little to no dev support it's really starting to look bad for us


----------



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm running Kin3tx 1.0 with the 901 fixes and it works fine. I took the extra step of replacing the /system/lib files from the OTA after flashing. Kept the 902 kernel & radio.


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

csantoni said:


> I'm running Kin3tx 1.0 with the 901 fixes and it works fine. I took the extra step of replacing the /system/lib files from the OTA after flashing. Kept the 902 kernel & radio.


Sorry, but not sure whether I understand you correctly. Was this your sequence?

Flash .902 OTA
Flash .901-compatible KIN3TX
Replaced the KIN3TX /system/lib files with those from the .902 OTA


----------



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

Underwater Mike said:


> Sorry, but not sure whether I understand you correctly. Was this your sequence?
> Flash .902 OTA
> Flash .901-compatible KIN3TX
> Replaced the KIN3TX /system/lib files with those from the .902 OTA


yes, for the most part. I went back to 886 stock and made my way to 902 stock (not sure if you were implying that). If you look at the posts back when 901 came out, there's one that details the files that were added to KIN3TX to make it 901 compatible. I copied those files, 902 versions, over what was in /system/lib after I flashed the 901-compatible KIN3TX.

It's not clear whether that final step was necessary as everything worked before I did it. I figured it wasn't a bad idea to have the latest versions in case they helped with reception or battery life.


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

csantoni said:


> yes, for the most part. I went back to 886 stock and made my way to 902 stock (not sure if you were implying that). If you look at the posts back when 901 came out, there's one that details the files that were added to KIN3TX to make it 901 compatible. I copied those files, 902 versions, over what was in /system/lib after I flashed the 901-compatible KIN3TX.
> 
> It's not clear whether that final step was necessary as everything worked before I did it. I figured it wasn't a bad idea to have the latest versions in case they helped with reception or battery life.


That's what I thought. Thanks for the clarification.

_/me tries to decide whether .901 >> .902 is worth all the work_


----------



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

I flashed the 901 compatible liberty, and it runs like a champ.


----------



## Mister_Mulato (Feb 11, 2012)

These work...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455888


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Eclipse 2.1 works

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

juicy said:


> Eclipse 2.1 works
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It does work, however I will say that for the first 3 days I experienced some random freezes that eventually went away on their own.


----------

